# whats better boa or python



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what does every one think is better colombian boa or red tailed or ball bython and how big of tank for an adult boa?
please give your reasons to


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well if your having to ask then that means your a newb which means your better off with a ball... a ball will stay smaller.... BUT a ball might be a pickier eater... a boa would be more enjoyable to handle and I think the better overall snake BUT will reach 8-10 feet and thats a BIG snake... an adult boa would need a large enclosure.... a 6x2 footprint would probably do


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Out of curiousity - what's the growth rate of a red tail? If one gets it as a hatchling.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they grow pretty fast! probably get up to 7-8 feet within a couple years or less?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i i havent had many snakes so i dont know too much about them so i wanted to know which everyone thought was better ive had a ball before but never a boa so i was curious because im looking to get a snake


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i can already tell you that a boa will get to big for you... try a cornsnake?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

no i know corns dont get to big bit their to thin thats why i want something bigger and can you tell me (if you know) how to breed ball pythons it would be in a 65 gal (on the same stand as my bearded dragon) when to put them together etc..


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yup go with a ball that size tank would be good too. Just make sure the ball is eating before you buy it. My first ball would only eat gerbils live at that!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

bigboi- change your sig... it should actually read... If I wanted to LISTEN to an asshole, I'd Fart--- how the hell do you talk to a fart? neway you saw that on capt spauldings t-shirt in house of 1000 corpses right? just reminded me of that flick...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you can talk to an asshole but it wont say ANYTHING Back!!!! RAHAHAHA


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yup house of a 1000 corpses Didn't wnat to mock it to a T. And yes I talk to assholes all day long and they do talk back. Think im going to change it alltogether.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i have a male 100% het for albino ball python and a guyana red tail boa. the boa is about a year and at about 2 feet. the red tail is about a year as well and about 4 feet. if you want to get your first snake get a ball python. they don't get big and are really friendly laid back snakes. make sure you geta C.B. becasue if its W.C. everything changes. it will most likely be mean as hell and won't eat. a boa im not sure about due to growin so quickly and what it eats when its a adult. if you decide on a boa you might want to stay away from the guyana red tail due to them being more aggressive. yes the guyana is a true red tail and keeps it beautiful red tail its whole life its just known to be a little nippy and a picky eater. any more questons just ask.

J-Rod


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Shark boy.....you will notice a bunch of your posts mergedinto one and wonder what the heck, wonder no more it was me.
I Pm'd you the night you started posting multiple posts asking the same questions to try to help you avoid problems. You seem to have figured some other issues out by yourself, (perhaps with a little help).

This one I did not merge because it was a serious question that you seem to have meant and are looking for legitemate feed back.

You have recieved some good answers, but I will add some thoughts. Largely and ultimately this is a personal decision. Are you wanting a heavier bodied snake because you intend to handle the snake frequently? Do you want the snake as a pet, or do you intend to pursue future breeding projects? Do you have unlimited space, or is space very limited? Do you want to feed XXLarge rats/rabbits, or is mice/small rats your option? Do you plan on spending a fortune or a minimum?

These questions answered will narrow your choice quickly between the the snakes you are asking about. While regius is a neat snake and they are smaller than the B. constrictors, they do not tolerate handling as well. The price question is meant to be taken seriously, as TOO many breeders are out there offering "high" end snakes. Be careful of that, there are many unscrupulous dealers/breeders. For example the post before mine mentioned his het regius. Many people sell "hets" for more than normals, but as the trait is reccessive (amelanism) the hets and normals are impossible to tell apart until proven through breeding....so again I urge you to be careful and do your homework thouroughly before spending an inordinate amount of money on a snake.

Good luck.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thnxya the biggest tanks i would use is 65 bet if i got a boa i would eventually go bigger how big would the tank need to be to give it plenty of space?

ok thnxya the biggest tanks i would use is 65 but if i got a boa i would eventually go bigger how big would the tank need to be to give it plenty of space?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> Shark boy.....you will notice a bunch of your posts mergedinto one and wonder what the heck, wonder no more it was me.
> I Pm'd you the night you started posting multiple posts asking the same questions to try to help you avoid problems. You seem to have figured some other issues out by yourself, (perhaps with a little help).
> 
> This one I did not merge because it was a serious question that you seem to have meant and are looking for legitemate feed back.
> ...


very true what you say but if you want to breed ball pythons and don't want to spend thousands of dollars i would say get 100% hets but only if it is a trusted breeder with a photo i.d. and signature from the breeder.

J-Rod


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i like boas better, they tend to be smaller and i also own one. but one day ill get a burmese python.


----------

